# Balken, mit jeweils einem Verlauf am Ende



## mythology (15. März 2004)

Hallo,
Habe ein kleines Problem, ist wahrscheinlich (sogar ziemlich sicher) kein Problem für euch. Leider bin ich mit den vorhandenen Hilfen nicht wirklich weiter gekommen. 

Also ich möchte gerne den Balken an  seinen Enden in das hellere grau laufen lassen. Wobei der Balken nicht in eine Volltonfarbe laufen soll, da ich später einen anderen Hintergrund als eine Farbe einfügen möchte. Habe das bis jetzt nur auf einer Seite mit Hilfe einer Ebenenmaske hingekriegt. Habe dazu noch eine kleine grafik gemacht.  ;-)

Vielen Dank im voraus.

(Ok das Forum hat dummerweise das gleiche Grau als Hintergrund, aber ich denke es müsst trotzdem klar sein)


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. März 2004)

Leider verdeutlicht dein Beispielbild das Problem nicht ganz  

Daher kann ich nur vermuten: Ist vielleicht ein transparenter Verlauf die Lösung ?


----------



## mythology (15. März 2004)

Och männo, hatte mir so ein Mühe gegeben. Ok hier nochmal besser dargestellt... 
was ich will ist einfach noch so ein Verlauf auf der rechten Seite, wie auf der linken.


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. März 2004)

Dann bastelst du dir einfach, wie schon gesagt, einen transparenten Verlauf (Anhang)

Du kannst dir auch ein Rechteck erstellen, mit einer Farbe füllen, den Verlauf über den Ebenstil definieren und schließlich die Deckkraft der Fläche (nicht die allgemeine Deckkraft) auf 0% stellen ( ab Photoshop7 ). Viel Spaß


----------



## Athena (15. März 2004)

da hilft Dir wohl weiter den Verlauf auf beiden Seiten zu benutzen?
Einfach auf den Verlauf oben im PS-Fenster klicken.
Dann bei der Grafik unten oben die Transparenz einstellen und unten die Farbe.
Einfaches Klicken fügt diese "Ankerpunkte" ein.







*hoppla, da war ich zu langsam ;-)


----------



## mythology (15. März 2004)

OK leutz Danke für die schnelle und gute Erklärung. Ich habe das jetzt soweit hingekriegt. Habe allerdings noch ein paar Fragen zu der Sache. 

- Ich brauch bei der ganzen Geschichte doch immer noch eine Ebenenmaske, oder?
- Wie kriege ich die Transparenz in das Fenster  "Verläufe bearbeiten" (siehe screen von Athena) wenn sie da nicht schon drinn ist?
- @  radde: Deine letzte Möglichkeit habe ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen können, würde es aber gerne, da ich neugierig bin. Als gib mir bitte noch n paar Detail, wenn es nicht so aufwendig ist. 

So des war es. Nochmal vielen Dank!


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. März 2004)

Nein, eine Ebenenmaske brauchst du dann nicht mehr. Zu meiner Variante:
Du erstellst einfach eine Auswahl und füllst sie mit einer Farbe (egal welche, das spielt später keine Rolle). Jetzt kannst du über den Ebenstil "Verlaufsüberlagerung" deinen transparenten Verlauf definieren (wie in den beiden Beispielen).
Jetzt ist aber immer noch deine zuvor gefüllte Fläche zu sehen. Deshalb musst du die Deckkraft der Fläche auf 0% setzen (Beispiel im Anhang).
Durch diese Methode bleibt dein Verlauf variabel. Sie ist aber auch ein wenig komplizierter und funktioniert, wie schon erwähnt, erst ab Photoshop7.


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. März 2004)

Oops, den Anhang vergessen


----------



## mythology (15. März 2004)

Ok dann habe ich das auch kapiert. 
Aber bei der anderen Variante, ohne Ebenenstil, also mit normalem Verlauf über die Ebene brauch ich doch diese Ebenenmaske, sonst zieht er ja den Verlauf über das ganze Bild. Oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. März 2004)

Du kannst auch einfach den Verlauf mit einer Auswahl begrenzen. Konkret heißt das, erst die Auswahl erstellen und dann den Verlauf innerhalb dieser Begrenzung


----------



## mythology (15. März 2004)

Bist du dir da sicher? Bei mir klappt das nämlich nicht so wirklich. Ich kann den Verlauf zwar wirklich per Auswahl begrenzen, aber dann ist der Verlauf nicht mehr transparent. Wenn ich aber eine Ebenenmaske erstelle klappt des wunderbar. Eigentlich wärs ja egal, ich habe aber vorhin gesehen, dass sich manche Ebenenstile ganz komisch auswirken, wenn es eine Ebenenmaske gibt. 

Ich kenn mich glaube ich viel zu wenig aus ( Das Gefühl bekomme ich langsam)


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. März 2004)

Hm ? 
"Fadet" der Verlauf denn auch nicht mehr aus bzw. hast du ihn auf einer neuen Ebene erstellt ?


----------



## mythology (15. März 2004)

Ne keine neue Ebene. Habe die Form einfach gerastert und dann da den Verlauf drauf gemacht. Wenn du mir noch sagst was du genau mit "fadet" meinst, kann ich dir auch diese Frage beantworten


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. März 2004)

Sind wir bei der gleichen Methode ?
Du musst eine Auswahl erstellen (keine Form), nicht füllen und dann mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug deinen Verlauf in der Auswahl erstellen.

Mit "faden" ( engl.  ) meine ich die geringer werdende Deckkraft am Ende des Balkens.


----------



## mythology (16. März 2004)

Jo ok habt dat jetzt soweit dann auch kapiert. Vielen Dank abschließend nochmal 

CHAU


----------

